# Target bans guns...



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

File this one under "duh":
http://online.wsj.com/articles/target-asks-customers-to-keep-guns-out-of-stores-1404311690

People, if someone says to you, "let's express our second amendment by flaunting our rifles in some store", do us all a favor and dope slap them. 

Seriously - how did these gun owners think this was gonna go any different way? And now we have one more chain of stores that we're not gonna be able to CCW in. 

I own guns. I know people with AR-15s. I've been to the range with them. That makes me more familiar with AR-15s than 60% of the population at least. But even I am gonna keep a leery eye on you if I see you struttin around the aisles of a normal store with one strapped to your back.

Do us all a favor - show some class - better yet, prove to these anti-gunners that we've got some common sense not to scare the bejeezus out of the civilian population. It's the only way to show we're responsible enough with them even when we're not scaring all the neighborhood moms.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Agree!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Well thankfully they didn't prohibit firearms, they are just asking that we don't open carry in the store. I carry concealed at all times so its a non issue for me but even if i open carried, i would do so in their store until that sign went up in the window outright banning them. That being said, i think i'm in Target no more than once a year so ill just not go anymore. no need to give business to a corporation who makes dumb decisions like this.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Texas...

I'm pretty sure this is the same group of people that the NRA (for the record, I'm a member) told to get a life, even though after they were faced with losing a bunch of members, they "apologized" for their comments and blamed it on a "lone staffer". I'm surprised they didn't say their twitter/Facebook accounts were "hacked". Politics and money are wonderful things. 

I'm all about gun rights, concealed carry, etc...but if you're not hunting and really feel the need to openly tote a rifle around, especially to a restaurant/grocery store you've got issues and are just trying to stir the pot. This isn't Somalia. 

Certain people out there are already grasping for straws, trying to find any reason they can to push the issue of banning guns. This group of people aren't doing a favor to anyone but THAT group of people.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

IGbullshark said:


> Well thankfully they didn't prohibit firearms, they are just asking that we don't open carry in the store. I carry concealed at all times so its a non issue for me but even if i open carried, i would do so in their store until that sign went up in the window outright banning them. That being said, i think i'm in Target no more than once a year so ill just not go anymore. no need to give business to a corporation who makes dumb decisions like this.


Sorry, but can you explain how a retailer banning open carry of long guns in their store is a dumb decision? Again, I'm all about concealed carry...so don't think I'm some "anti-gunner". I just don't see the purpose of carrying a rifle into a grocery/retail store.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Sorry, but can you explain how a retailer banning open carry of long guns in their store is a dumb decision? Again, I'm all about concealed carry...so don't think I'm some "anti-gunner". I just don't see the purpose of carrying a rifle into a grocery/retail store.


Im specifically referring to carrying handguns. Target asked people not to bring ANY guns into their stores. Thats a dumb decision in my opinion. Would i ever open carry a long gun into a retail store? No, but if someone else wants to, thats their right as an american.

Here's the way I look at this situation. Target is just trying to make more money. They know that if they outright ban firearms all together, they will lose money because some people wont shop there. So they are putting money before their personal ideals or beliefs or whatever you want to call it. I respect them less for this decision than the companies that actually nut up and outright ban firearms.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

One thing in the article didn't make sense - " In Texas, for instance, state liquor laws ban the open carry of guns from establishments that sell alcohol, as Target does in Texas"
Sounds like those rifle toters were breaking the law if they were marching around in Target with their rifles and Targets sells alcohol?


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Restaurant and retail chains aren't just feeling the heat from anti-gunners, but also their legal dept's who are undoubtedly warning on potential liability. I own guns, handguns are my favorite, and I support gun rights generally, but property owners also have rights, among those is the right to ban guns (see ORC 2923.126). As the OP points out, showing some class would go a long way.


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

There is no handgun open carry in Texas. Only long gun open carry. That's why this happened.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Pretty sad we live in a country with the freedom to own guns and the media has done such a job making people afraid of them.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

As a long time gun owner and strong supporter of gun ownership rights I have to personally question if the guys that walked into Target just to make a point should even be gun owners.

They sure as heck do not represent my standards and make me guilty by association as a gun owner.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I support and recognize the importance of all of our 2nd amendment rights. I also support a businesses ability to operate within their rights. I also agree with the OP and have thought for a very long time that common sense is not so common.

Lastly, I see a huge difference between a group of people carrying firearms concealed, and open carrying long guns into a public establishment. One could make the truly anti-gun people nervous, the second will incite panic and anger some of the pro-gun advocates.

If the idea was to draw attention to their cause they did that. Not sure it was the "helping" kind of attention though.....

Mr. A


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

This has been happening more and more lately. It does not help the pro gun effort in any way. Even though I love guns, I fully understand why a retailer would frown on open carry in there stores. It's just a common sense thing, but apparently their is a lack of common sense by certain groups on each side of the issue.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I feel if you walk down the street with a rifle you are asking for trouble and you are an IDIOT! In this time of people just shooting people for the hell of it people will jump to one conclusion... That is that you are up to no good. For the record, I've had a CCW license since Ohio allowed weapons to be concealed and the only target store near me has never let anyone carry. I used to shop there and as soon as it was legal to carry, they put the sign up saying no guns. I no longer shop there.


----------

